# Everybody loves pics!



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes! I did it...just want to share my girls and coop with all my new friends! Thanks! Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love the chairs set up for chicken tv


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

We do alot of that...coffee in the morning, breakfast, lunch, even when friends and family come! The grandkids go crazy checking eggs...good thing I have *14*! Jen


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

I was going to use a dog kennel for my run but we decided to build it so we could put a wire top on it
and I'm glad we did because I see hawks all the time sitting on top of the run just wishing they could get my girls.
nice coop btw


----------

